# Se mojo mi caminadora



## imitador78 (Abr 15, 2013)

se mojo mi caminadora la deje secar y ahora la enciendo y arranca a toda velocidad que se pudo haber dañado y como lo puedo solucionar. gracias 
la caminadora es una sportcraft tx 5.0 rc


----------



## capitanp (Abr 15, 2013)

seguro el modulo PWM


----------

